# Nail scratches



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Everything's been going so well. LO slept in today until 6.20! SW came yesterday and said everything going well. 
Then this morning when went in to see LO she has about 6 scratches all over her face from her nails! She looks like been attacked by a cat! I feel absolutely gutted and that I've really let her down. 
FC told me a horror story of new parents who chopped ends of all their LO fingers off while trying to cut their nails and my sister said she just lets her daughters nails ware down so we've not really cut them. My DH has been doing a few when he gets the opportunity when she's tired or sitting still being distracted. 

Does this thing happen?

Now we have FC meet up on SAturday. What's she gonna think!? 
Then LAC review next Weds - hope they would of gone by then 😔

Shall I just put Savalon on them?

Thanks ladies. Feel really upset about this today. Also supposed to be meeting a friend this afternoon and think I might cancel now- what's she gonna think!

Xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Lorella, she's going to think lo stretched herself x it's ok, you haven't let her down x

Get some scratch mits if worried over night and try and cut them today with nail clippers.

Sudo cream I believe is a baby staple, and mine, and will sort them in no time.  Don't worry, I would say that is normal.  I can see why you are gutted.... But do go out.  It's important for you to get out and about xxx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Our son is always scratching himself. His nails are ridiculous. You know in the first Harry Potter book when the Dursleys cut all Harry's hair and by morning it has grown back? That is the same thing as his nails. I find clippers and scissors useless on baby nails and file them with an emery board once he has fallen asleep. Don't worry, it is totally normal. I felt gutted the first time he got a bruise in our care- like we had totally failed. You get used it it though, they are just accident machines!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Big hugs, but it's totally normal!  And honestly, even with short nails, and at 4 years old, Bug still catches himself sometimes.  I'd recommend nail clippers rather than scissors - I'm not sure how old LO is, but don't HV's and MW's recommend 'nibbling' babies' nails shorter?  It's the safest way in terms of not accidentally cutting.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks so much ladies. 
I am pleased to say they have gone down somewhat already thank god! 
I was soooo upset this morning when saw her little face. 

I am going to attack them with the emery boards before bed tonight! Don't want to go through that again!

Xxx


----------

